
Supercharging JavaScript Performance with Asm.js - robin_reala
http://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2015/11/10/supercharging-javascript-performance-with-asm-js/
======
PhilWright
I let the example chess program run 4 times and the each time white (the un-
optimized version) won. Granted that is not enough times to prove anything but
funny anyway.

~~~
Faint
White has first-mover advantage, maybe your browser does not support asm.js?
At least on Firefox blue won, but the page load so slow I don't care to repeat
the experiment right now.

~~~
PhilWright
Your right, my browser does not support asm.js. I was still expecting 50/50
but the white advantage seems to be very overwhelming in practice.

